# Funny: poodle celebrity lookalike



## BubblePumpkin (Feb 8, 2015)

Fargo does his "Home Alone" impression. 








Does your poodle have a celebrity lookalike?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny's "twin" (separated at birth)*

Some of you may remember this which I posted a year or so ago. Still makes me smile!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

BELA ABZUG!!!!!!!!!!

"
WORKING WOMEN WORE HATS..............IT WAS THE ONLY WAY THEY WOULD TAKE US SERIOUSLY."


----------



## BubblePumpkin (Feb 8, 2015)

Haha, those are great! So funny! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

What a good actor Fargo is!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Adorable*

What prompted Fargo to make that face?


----------



## BubblePumpkin (Feb 8, 2015)

He was sitting under the crabapple tree and the wind blew petals down. He wanted to catch them in his mouth. Silly pup. ^_^


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------

